# Rodinné domy



## futuros

Priatelia, 

dovoľte mi vytvoriť toto nové vlákno, ktoré by som chcel venovať výlučne rodinným domom, záhradám, bezénom, saunám, krbom, altánkom a pod. Myslím že tu takéto vlákno chýba. Ja som síce panelákové dieťa, ale rozhodol som sa, že sa pokúsim toto zmeniť. 

Verím že toto vlákno zaujme viacerých, ktorí k takémuto bývaniu bývajú. Nemalo by obsahovať len fotky zaujímavých domov, či fotky postupu ich výstavby, ale hlavne aj diskusie, a trochu verím, že mi (a nielen mne) tunajší kolegovia pomôžu.

V podstate mám hneď prvú otázku: 

Potrebujem sa rozhodnúť nad typom tehly, či to má byť porotherm, 










alebo porfix:










trochu som hľadal na iných fórach, ale v zásade som najviac našiel názor, že každý si bude obhajovať to svoje. Viem že tieto tehly majú rôzne vlasnosti ako akumulácia a pod, tak snáď by mohlo byť rozhodujúcim faktom, ktorý typ sa hodí pre toto Prešporské podnebie. Síce tu nebývajú zimy nejaké tuhé, ale vie tu pršať celkom dlho (vyššia vlhkosť) a v lete tu zase vie byť tak, že o zamrznutí nemôže byť ani reči. 

ďakujem za pomoc.


----------



## wuane

nedavno sme dokoncili dom z porothermu a mozeme len konstatovat ´´stara dobra tehla´´.Pokial tam nie su nejake velke cenove rozdiely tak by som urcite dal na palenu hlinu


----------



## Sukino

Aky chces stavat dom? Nizkoenergeticky?


----------



## zuzana

istu chvilu bol problem s porothermom si ze prilis tenka stena "buniek" bola krehka a bola nachylnejsia na poskodenie, cim sa samozrejme znizovala kvalita tehly. to sa ti pri porobetonovych tvarniciach nestane. a tak ako sa sukino pyta, skor by som sa zamerala na nizkoenergeticnost. napriklad - naklady na dopravu zavisia od hmotnosti materialu - cize, ak das napriklad tensiu tehlu a hrubsiu tepelnu izolaciu, v zavislosti od vzdialenosti od dodavatela by ti to malo ovplyvnit cenu dopravy. predpokladam, ze to ale nestavias niekde v kopci, kde je problem sa dostat s nakladiakom. a co sa tyka presnosti stavby, pri dnesnych moznostiach lepenia sa to takmer vyrovnava.
minule mi zas niekto tvrdil, ze tusim do hebelu sa da prstom vyrypat diera. 
akokolvek pri vsetkych typoch treba dodrzat stavebne postupy, aj ked stavias svojpomocne. a asi toto by malo v istej miere tiez rozhodnut o vybere, ze s ktorym materialom sa ako pracuje.
vcelku zaujimave je sledovat "zlaty cesky rucicky" na tomto webe, kde ludia popisuju, ako stavaju/li svoje domy z roznych materialov, s akymi komplikaciami sa stretli na akych typoch pozemkov, co bolo problemom pri typovych domoch... realita


----------



## Amrafel

futuros, vitaj späť. Čudujem sa, že si nevyskúšal niečo "tradičnejšie" 

http://mojdom.zoznam.sk/cl/10132/138349/Dom-zo-slamy--Tradicna-technologia-buducnosti


----------



## tomitokk

odporucam zasypat termoblok perlitom
http://www.perlit.sk/


----------



## futuros

Sukino said:


> Aky chces stavat dom? Nizkoenergeticky?


Samozrejme chcem neskôr platiť za energie čím menej (uvažujem že b budúcnosti by som chcel ohrievať vodu solárne, i keď mi kamarát povedal, že sa to moc neoplatí, lebo pomer cena/návratnosť je takmer rovnaký). Ty ale asi hovoríš o celkových energetických parametroch domu. Mám trochu obavu, že moje prachy mi dovolia LTT dostavať ten dom vôbec niekedy, a nebudem môcť investovať do drahšieho riešenia, ktoré sa potom hoc vráti. Snáď sa to tu na juhu nie je až taký problém, kedže tu nebývajú veľké zimy.



zuzana said:


> istu chvilu bol problem s porothermom si ze prilis tenka stena "buniek" bola krehka a bola nachylnejsia na poskodenie, cim sa samozrejme znizovala kvalita tehly. to sa ti pri porobetonovych tvarniciach nestane.


takže už dnes taký problém nie je? kamarát mi navrhol porotherm profi, ktorý sa iba lepí. čiže bude potrebné kúpiť taký typ aby nebola príliš tentá stena buniek.



zuzana said:


> a tak ako sa sukino pyta, skor by som sa zamerala na nizkoenergeticnost. napriklad - naklady na dopravu zavisia od hmotnosti materialu - cize, ak das napriklad tensiu tehlu a hrubsiu tepelnu izolaciu.


čiže nízkoenergetický dom neviem dosiahnuť porothermom? ale len lahším porfixom? sorry za moju nevedomosť.



zuzana said:


> vcelku zaujimave je sledovat "zlaty cesky rucicky" na tomto webe, kde ludia popisuju, ako stavaju/li svoje domy z roznych materialov, s akymi komplikaciami sa stretli na akych typoch pozemkov, co bolo problemom pri typovych domoch... realita


dík za tento link, určite si to pozriem. zaujímavé príbehy hodím aj sem.



wuane said:


> nedavno sme dokoncili dom z porothermu a mozeme len konstatovat ´´stara dobra tehla´´.Pokial tam nie su nejake velke cenove rozdiely tak by som urcite dal na palenu hlinu


no veď zatiaľ u mňa Porotherm vedie, ale len kvoli tradícii (inej ako navrhol Amfrael  ) , pretože je to pevné. Čítal som taký názor, že do domu z porfixu sa dá dostať s jednoduchou pílou, a nemusí byť elektrická.



tomitokk said:


> odporucam zasypat termoblok perlitom
> http://www.perlit.sk/


dík za tip, pozriem si to, prekonzultujem, ako by to na všetko vplývalo. 

tak či onak, boh mi pomáhaj.


----------



## futuros

Tu som našiel postup, a môžem povedať, no ty múj búh, to pôjdem asi do niečoho jednoduchšieho.






Priznám sa, že nemám ambíiciu mať dom vymakaný na brutal, aj tak mi ide hlavne o záhradu (grilovanie).


----------



## didinko

futuros said:


> Čítal som taký názor, že do domu z porfixu sa dá dostať s jednoduchou pílou, a nemusí byť elektrická.


Tak tento argument neberiem. Ak sa ti zlodej bude chcieť vlámať do domu, nájde si omnoho jednoduchšiu cestu ako rezať do steny. S porfixom sa stavia múr jednoduchšie, na druhej strane murivo z pálenej tehly je prakticky zdravotne nezávadné, čo si o porobetónoch nemyslím.


----------



## zuzana

nizkoenergeticky dom vies dosiahnut aj porothermom, len by som ho este zateplila.
pozri si fotky na www.wienerberger.sk, kde mas porotherm profi aj porotherm si - pozri si vnutornu strukturu a myslim ze zistis, v com mohol byt problem. a vyzera ze ten profi ho uz nema. akurat je otazne, ake su skusenosti ludi so stavbou svojpomocne... ale to by si mohol najst na tom odkaze, myslim ze je to dost obsirne.
no a este by ma zaujimalo, ako vie zlodej pri omietnutom/zateplenom dome identifikovat, ze je z porobetonu  a ze v com je porobeton zavadny, tiez. vsetky materialy totiz dnes musia splnat x noriem, ci uz stavebnych chcemickych...
este su zaujimave materialy ako durisol, co je vlastne stratene debnenie s vynikajucimi tepelnoizolacnymi vlastnostami.
a este jedna vec - akukolvek stenu das, ked das nekvalitne okna, je ti to aj tak na dve veci.


----------



## wuane

Ja viac ako zateplenie polystyrenom odporucam klast tehly na sirku a nie na dlzku.Das tam tych 10cm ovela prirodzenejsej izolacie ako je polystyren,ktory ma rad opadavanie za 10-15 rokov.Sice sa spotrebuje viac tehal,no konecny dosledok je taky,ze izolaciu polystyrenom musis opravovat za 30 rokov mozno aj 3 krat,a tehlu na kant mas natrvalo vynikajuce izolacne vlastnosti.


----------



## zuzana

wuane said:


> Ja viac ako zateplenie polystyrenom odporucam klast tehly na sirku a nie na dlzku.Das tam tych 10cm ovela prirodzenejsej izolacie ako je polystyren,ktory ma rad opadavanie za 10-15 rokov.Sice sa spotrebuje viac tehal,no konecny dosledok je taky,ze izolaciu polystyrenom musis opravovat za 30 rokov mozno aj 3 krat,a tehlu na kant mas natrvalo vynikajuce izolacne vlastnosti.


akurat ze porotherm ma rozmer 440x250.


----------



## potkanX

videl som v zivote uz vselico, ale 30rocny domek ze by niekto musel 3x vymienat zateplenie polystyrenove, to som teda este nevidel. 
nevymyslaj sprostosti. dole na juhu by ti domek zrejme tepelne vyhovel aj pri 8cke EPS, isto vyhovie pri 12ke, ak chces mat domek bliziaci sa parametrami ku pasivu daj si 20ku. tehlou samotnou taketo hodnoty nedosiahnes, teda pokial chces mat vnutri aj nejaky priestor.


----------



## aquila

wuane said:


> Ja viac ako zateplenie polystyrenom odporucam klast tehly na sirku a nie na dlzku.Das tam tych 10cm ovela prirodzenejsej izolacie ako je polystyren,ktory ma rad opadavanie za 10-15 rokov.Sice sa spotrebuje viac tehal,no konecny dosledok je taky,ze izolaciu polystyrenom musis opravovat za 30 rokov mozno aj 3 krat,a tehlu na kant mas natrvalo vynikajuce izolacne vlastnosti.


tazko povedat, osobne by som keby som mal moznost a nebolo to take drahe, tak das 15-20cm armovany liaty beton a na to 25cm polystyryen a vnutri rekuperaciu a mas poriesene s tepelnym cerpadlom a si v suchu ..


----------



## wuane

potkanX said:


> videl som v zivote uz vselico, ale 30rocny domek ze by niekto musel 3x vymienat zateplenie polystyrenove, to som teda este nevidel.
> nevymyslaj sprostosti. dole na juhu by ti domek zrejme tepelne vyhovel aj pri 8cke EPS, isto vyhovie pri 12ke, ak chces mat domek bliziaci sa parametrami ku pasivu daj si 20ku. tehlou samotnou taketo hodnoty nedosiahnes, teda pokial chces mat vnutri aj nejaky priestor.


a ja som videl opravy zniceneho polystyrenu zo severnej strany bytovky prakticky na novostavbe(cca po roku).
Mimochodom,uz si videl dom zatepleny polystyrenom pred 30 rokmi?Akoze nehadam sa,mas urcite velku prax,ale to musela byt snad rarita nie?
Priestorovo-je tak u nas postavena miestnost ktora ma cca 6x6m,ale samozrejme zalezi od toho co clovek chce.
Ja nemam proti zatepleniu polystyrenom nic ale dal by som si len na bytovku.Keby si staviam rodinny dom na cely zivot,tak sa pokusim polystyrenu vyhnut,hlavne na prizemnych podlaziach kde sa okolo toho chodi.Zas priklad z domutec pracuje s drevom ,casto nosime velke dosky s hranami ,velke stroje,100x sme hranou osupali omietku,staci zarobit po case kybel omietky ,zatriet a mame opravene.Neviem si predstavit ze by sme prerazili na tolkych miestach polystyren.


----------



## potkanX

videl som tusim okolo 25rokov zatepleny barak, neni to zasa taka rarita. ono uz tie roky su celkom pokrocile. samozrejme, ze sa da zateplit tak, aby to opadalo hned jak das dole lesenie, ale to neznamena, ze polystyren je sprostost, to znamena, ze ten, kto to robil je pako.
ked ma niekto nie dom, ale obytnu dielnu, tak toto je situacia specificka (nie ze by som ja mal doma nieco ine, ale napriklad na vyrobu gitar zasa take velke stroje nepotrebujem), ale riesitelna je. je to otazka tvojich preferencii, ci chces mat samotnu tehlu a horsie tepelnoizolacne vlastnosti, ci zateplenie s povrchom odolavajucim narazu chodiacej stolovej frezy. mozes miesto EPS pouzit XPS ci ine, odolnejsie materialy, mozes riesit poziadavky na narazuvzdornost nejakym vhodnym obkladom.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Rodinne domy- sidla firiem*

Nedavno moji susedia predali svoj dom firme, ktora sa pustila do narocnej rekonstrukcie. Na mojej ulici sa tazke mechanizmy len tak hemzili. V mojej stvrti patri uz pat rodinnych domov firmam, ktore sem rozhodne nepatria! Je uplne nevhodne aby sa rodinne domy so zahradami pretvarali na kancelarie a sidla firiem.










Nepochopuitelne zachovali povodnu "gumovu" strechu a jedno stare okno na prvom poschodi, ostatne okna vymenili za hlinikove, bez akehokolvek delenia. Tmavoseda farba, ktoru na dom pouzili ma uplne pohorsila, naviac pouzitie toho bieleho obdlznika kdesi na okraji je az groteskne. Hlinikove okna farebne splyvaju so sedou fasadou. Pristavba vyzera najma z druhej strany ako past na oko.. Architekt v upronej snahe byt moderny, pouzil tmavosedu farbu (ktoru nanasa zrejma na vsetky svoje stavby) na budovu zo zaciatku 30. rokov, pricom takmer nic ine na nej nezmenil. Tuto farby by som pouzil maximalne na moderne neofunkcionalisticke a minimalisticke budovy, ale nie na historicku budovu. Este doplnim, ze tak ako to spravili ostatne firmy- rodinne domy v okoli, povodna udrziavana zahrada bola do posledneho stebla znicena a bude nahradena rozsiahlou betonovou plochou, urcenou na parkovanie firemnych aut. 

Vysledkom je znechucujuci paskvil, akesi krematorium bez stipky vkusu. Tvorcovi chyba elementarne pochopenie povodnej budovy, dvojdomu (ktory je teraz farebne tvrdo pretaty na dve nesurode casti) a najma nepochopenie okolia, pokojnej stvrti rezidencneho byvania.


----------



## eminencia

Futuros, nad strateným debnením ako napríklad Velox si vôbec neuvažoval?


----------



## Cudzinec

Futuros, zaujimavy napad zalozit taketo vlakno tu na SSC. No internet je plny rad a diskuzii na toto tema. ja sam som osobne cerpal tu: http://stavbadomusvepomoci.cz/

Ja som stavial svojpomocne /okrem hrubej stavby/ a pouzil som keramicke tehly LIAPOR sirky 365 mm. Na to som dal 10cm polystyren a rocne naklady na kurenie /plynovy kondenzacny kotol/ ma vychadzaju na cca 600 EUR. Takze spokojnost.

V kazdom pripade tebe /aj ostatnym stavebnikom fora/ prajem vela stastia a hlavne pevne nervy pocas stavby RD!


----------



## futuros

eminencia said:


> Futuros, nad strateným debnením ako napríklad Velox si vôbec neuvažoval?


Dík za tip, pravdupovediac zatiaľ vôbec neviem čo to je, musím si to naštudovať. Práve končíme návrh domu, takže prichádza na rad materiál. I keď steny máme 400mmm, asi na Porotherm. Neviem či sa tieto veci teraz vylučujú. Pozriem si to.


----------



## bolkop

Pisem co najmenej zavisly, nie nezavisly, teda ku ktorej doske sa priklanam ja, samozrejme, ze v zalohe treba mat horak s bombou, takze ano rozlozim si ohnik .
Cim menej je clovek zavisly od vsetkych dodavatelov energii, tym lepsie pre neho.
Ak sa v nasledujucich rokoch konecne uspokojivo vyriesi akumulacia u fotovoltaiky, tak aby si kazdy mohol vybudovat ostrovny system a nemusel byt dotovany ostatnymi cez vykup, tak nad tym budem uvazovat aj ja. 
Ako padala posledne roky cena kremiku, tak panel 215 kWp co stal pre troma rokmi 25 tisic, stoji dnes cca 10 a Cina tych drahsich vyrobcov stlaci este dole. Som odporca FV elektrarni na zelenych lukach, ale aplikacie co si moze kazdy umiestnit v ramci vlastneho domu svoje opodstatnenie maju.


----------



## zollium

http://www.archdaily.com/40060/sebastopol-residence-turnbull-griffin-haesloop/
...aaach,preco nemam viac penazi :drool: ... dom mojich snov.


----------



## kaxno

Musis viac pracovat, v duchu pravicovych idealov


----------



## didinko

Načo, veď splácať je jednoduchšie ako šetriť... :lol:


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Musis viac pracovat, v duchu pravicovych idealov


Fiiha.Mne sa zdalo ze do dnesnej celosvetovej krizy nas doviedol prave tento pravicovy duch


----------



## marish

tak mne osobne vychadza kombo plynovy sporak + mikrovlnka o dost nezavislejsia na dodavkach energii ako elektricky sporak + mikrovlnka. malokedy sa totiz stane, ze by ti vypadli oba zdroje naraz.


----------



## aquila

didinko said:


> A keď ti vypadne elektrika tak si na kuchynskej linke rozložíš ohník?


ako casto vypadava elektrika ? my mame indukciu uz asi 5 rokov, rodicov som na to tiez nahovoril a oni maju asi 2 roky indukciu. aj ked mama je uz hodne v rokoch a trosku sa toho bala, teraz si to nevie vynachvalit.

reakcie su okamzite (nie ako pri sklokeramike) navyse nie je problem ked nahodou nieco vykypi, alebo sa zaspni to hned pretriet bez toho aby si sa popali. a XY dalsich vyhod.

osobne by som do nicoho ineho ako indukcie nesiel. nehovoriac ze o dalsi problem menej ked niekam ideme (nechali sme/nenechali sme zapnuty plyn)


----------



## didinko

aquila said:


> ako casto vypadava elektrika ? my mame indukciu uz asi 5 rokov, rodicov som na to tiez nahovoril a oni maju asi 2 roky indukciu. aj ked mama je uz hodne v rokoch a trosku sa toho bala, teraz si to nevie vynachvalit.
> 
> reakcie su okamzite (nie ako pri sklokeramike) navyse nie je problem ked nahodou nieco vykypi, alebo sa zaspni to hned pretriet bez toho aby si sa popali. a XY dalsich vyhod.
> 
> osobne by som do nicoho ineho ako indukcie nesiel. nehovoriac ze o dalsi problem menej ked niekam ideme (nechali sme/nenechali sme zapnuty plyn)


Ja som narážal na jeho názor na energetickú nezávislosť, čo je samozrejme blbosť. Energeticky nezávislý sa dá byť v prípade, že si tu elektrinu sám vyrábaš. Aj ja som sa dosť navaril na indukcii, je to v pohode a rýchle, ale pri plyne to varenie nejako viac ovládam.


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> osobne by som do nicoho ineho ako indukcie nesiel. nehovoriac ze o dalsi problem menej ked niekam ideme (nechali sme/nenechali sme zapnuty plyn)


podla mna vsetky nove sporaky maju uz cidlo, ktore pri nezapalenom plameni plyn vypnu.


----------



## aquila

ad nove plynove sporaky, to som ani nevedel. ono je to asi vec zvyku, ale ja na indukciu fakt nedam dopustit


----------



## marish

my mame mozno 7 rocny, a ak zapnes plyn ale neskrtnes iskru alebo ho sfukne, zakypi, tak sa plyn vypne. tak predpokladam, ze tuto vesmirnu technologiu davaju uz do vsetkych.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

didinko said:


> Neviem úplne ako je to v zmysle zdravia( indukčný varič produkuje elektrosmog), ale na plyne sa var reguluje omnoho ľahšie ako na indukcii. Varil som na oboch typoch varných dosiek a na klasický zemný plyn nedám dopustiť.


Ja mam v Oxforde plyn a v Baseli indukciu, a viac mi sedi plyn. Plyn ma rozne emisie typu benzopyren, toluen, oxid uholnaty, merkaptany a podobne fajnustky, takze zdravotne nezavadnejsi ako indukcia rozodne nie je.


----------



## didinko

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Ja mam v Oxforde plyn a v Baseli indukciu, a viac mi sedi plyn. Plyn ma rozne emisie typu benzopyren, toluen, oxid uholnaty, merkaptany a podobne fajnustky, takze zdravotne nezavadnejsi ako indukcia rozodne nie je.


Benzopyrén a toluén sú nečistoty vyskytujúce sa v propán-butánovej zmesy, ktorá sa vyrába destiláciou ropy. V zemnom plyne (metán), ktorý sa používa na varenie u nás sa prímesy nachádzajú v minimálnom množstve. Oxid uholnatý by sa pri optimálnom horení nemal v spalinách vyskytovať prakticky vôbec (maximálne tak na hranici detekcie), pri horení sa oxiduje na CO2. S tým merkaptánom súhlasím, je to toxická látka, ale čo už, keď sa plynári rozhodli plyn odorizovať.  Pri plyne je digestor s odťahom von o dosť dôležitejší ako pri elektrických varičoch.


----------



## potkanX

pokial ta varenie bavi, tak jednoznacne plyn, pokial je varenie nutne zlo a upratovanie este vacsie, tak chod do indukcie. skusenosti mam celkom slusne s oboma sposobmi a za mna jednoznacne plyn.


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Ďakujem všetkým za rady, čiže vychádza to aj na plyn. Zatiaľ máme naprojektovanú len indukciu, a teda zmeníme to aj na plynovú prípojku a rozhodneme sa na poslednú chvíľu.

Tá indukcia ma trošku straší, rovnako aj plyn z pohľadu zdravia. Viem napr. že taký elektrosmog je všade, tož preto som skôr zástancom ho nezvyšovať, napr. i network bude v dome natiahnutý klasický káblami, nie wifinou (pod schodami plánujem menšiu serverovňu :cheers: ).


----------



## zuzana

ak milujes varenie, daj si kombinaciu plyn a indukcia. na plyne sa vybrone vari azijska kuchyna, na indukcii zase ta zdrava.


----------



## marish

^^ mozes nejak rozpisat ako si to myslela? cim je jedlo uvarene na indukcii zdravsie od toho na plyne? pretoze hrniec na paru mi este vzhladom na zdravie daval zmysel, ale tuto tomu nerozumiem.


----------



## futuros

zuzana said:


> na indukcii zase ta zdrava.


tu sa práve bojím elektromagnetického smogu.

ani nejde tak o mňa, ako skôr o ženu (čítal som že to nie je vhodné pre tehotné ženy) a deti. podľa mňa za takých 100rokov sa ľudia budú chytať za hlavy, aké žiariče sme si to kedysi "ku telám pripúšťali".


----------



## marish

skor si myslim, ze o sto rokov tu bude take ovzdusie a ziarenie z kozmu, ze nad nejakou indukciou sa ani pozastavovat nebudu.
a tazko povedat, kde bude vtedy veda. mozno taka rakovina bude ako silnejsia migrena, zapijes jednu tabletku a ide sa dalej.
a mozno, ale to uz ma radsej zastavte, pretoze zachadzam do riadneho scifi, bude mat ipr pravoplatne stavebne rozhodnutie na zrekonstruovanie hlavnej stanice!
:eek2:


----------



## E499.3056

futuros said:


> tu sa práve bojím elektromagnetického smogu.
> 
> ani nejde tak o mňa, ako skôr o ženu (čítal som že to nie je vhodné pre tehotné ženy) a deti. podľa mňa za takých 100rokov sa ľudia budú chytať za hlavy, aké žiariče sme si to kedysi "ku telám pripúšťali".


Povedal by som, ze aj wifi router ma vacsi elektromagneticky smog, nez indukcna platna


----------



## aquila

braino.swk said:


> Trosku pokrmim tento OT, kedze som sa prave tento tyzden pustil do stavby drevodomu:
> 
> 
> narast ceny drevodomu oproti ponuke z 2/2021 - +25%
> narast ceny zakladovych konstrukcii oproti ponuke z 12/2020 + 10%
> pripojky + 10% oproti letu
> 
> Na co sa ale nemozem stazovat su terminy... zatial sa mi podarilo poriesit stavbu zakladov do 2 tyzdnov od prvotneho dopytu, vystavbu hrubej stavby do 4 mesiacov od potvrdenia cenovej ponuky, ale je pravda ze staviam mimo BA kraj.
> 
> Uvidim ci to tak hladko pojde potom aj pri dokoncovani...


drzim palce. kedze drevodom, takze predpokaldam, ze do fazy to je na kluc. ci ?

my ked sme stavali druhy dom, tak som v nadsenosti si zacal ozaj poctivo zapisovat temer kazdy srubik a klinec co som kupoval a kazdu fakturu. ono sa to nezda, ale nakopi sa to.

s odstupom casu zistujem, ze sme realne prekrocili aj moj "worst case" budget. povodna zmluvna cena dodrzana nebola vobec.. hruba stavba ako tak sme boli este v pohode, ale najma dokoncovacky uplne explodovali na dvojnasobok


----------



## braino.swk

aquila said:


> drzim palce. kedze drevodom, takze predpokaldam, ze do fazy to je na kluc. ci ?
> 
> my ked sme stavali druhy dom, tak som v nadsenosti si zacal ozaj poctivo zapisovat temer kazdy srubik a klinec co som kupoval a kazdu fakturu. ono sa to nezda, ale nakopi sa to.
> 
> s odstupom casu zistujem, ze sme realne prekrocili aj moj "worst case" budget. povodna zmluvna cena dodrzana nebola vobec.. hruba stavba ako tak sme boli este v pohode, ale najma dokoncovacky uplne explodovali na dvojnasobok


Hej je to na kluc s dodavkou vlastnych obkladov, dlazieb, sanity... o cca rok mozem dat info ze o kolko som sa netrafil do rozpoctu  ... uz teraz som si prihodil rezervu cca 10000 oproti povodnemu rozpoctu + zapocitane nove cenove ponuky


----------



## marish

odporucam +30% mat rezervu, aj pri velmi poctivo pripravenom rozpocte. popripade mat rozpocet rozfazovany na must have a potom veci co sa daju rozpustit v nasledujucich rokoch.


----------



## braino.swk

marish said:


> odporucam +30% mat rezervu, aj pri velmi poctivo pripravenom rozpocte. popripade mat rozpocet rozfazovany na must have a potom veci co sa daju rozpustit v nasledujucich rokoch.


Tak 30% je pomerne vela, normlane v projektovom manazmente cim sa zivim, pocitam s max 20%... Navyse tu staviam na zelenej luke, takze by nemali by sa objavit nejake skryte naklady  .. ale ano -- verim, ze navyse naklady budu.. Financovanie je flexibilne, takze tohto sa nebojim, ked netrafim rozpocet, tak budem musiet stopit nejake assets..


----------



## marish

zle som to napisal, 30% som myslel z dokoncovacich prac, cize oklady, podlahy, dvere(?), kuchynska linka, sanita, osvetlenie, vybavenie... nie z celej ceny domu.
ked sa tym zivis, tak ti asi bude stacit aj menej ako spominanych 30%, predsalen to vies na prvu lepsie odhadnut, ako bezny clovek. ja som si viedol dost podrobny excel aj k rekonstrukcii bytu, takze pri stavbe domu som to vedel o nieco presnejsie nastavit, cize tych 30% som asi nedosiahol. potom je este otazne, co vsetko do toho pises a kedy si nastavis milnik "dokoncene" a dalsie naklady uz beries ako bezne dovybavovanie/zvysovanie standardu byvania. podla toho vies lietat percentami hore dole. 

a vzdy je prijemnejsie rozpocet prestrelit a byt milo prekvapeny, ze mam zrazu volny cash, ako podstrelit.


----------



## aquila

SuburbanS said:


> Nestandardne riesenie na bytovku 6min od centra. Domy s elektrickymi kotlami su v nevyhode oproti tymi s plynovymi kotlami alebo tc, uz na cene je vidiet rozdiel. Ak mas dostupny plyn nad el kotlom ani neuvazujes. Developer to samozrejme robi pre seba co najvyhodnejsie a zaobali to markeringovou "ekologickou" nalepkou takze pre neho je to win win.


to nemusi byt uplne pravda, lebo pripojenie plynu je dost drahy spaß .. najma pri tom ako teraz clovek zatepluje, tak ti omze byt vyhodnejsie mat sice vodnu podlahovku, ale len elektrokotol. to iste som odporucil rodicom, ked pred par rokmi rekonstruovali. celkove naklady boli take, ze plyn by sa mozno oplatil az po nejakych 10-15 rokoch oproti elektrokotlu. a to mali predtym plynovy kotol.

lebo ked dosla CP na novy kotol, novy komin, nove rozvody, tak v porovnani s tym, ze pri tej velke reko mohli strhnut aj komin, zjednodusit reko strechy, povodnu kotolnu mohli prestavit na skladiste a len do kupelne sa dal maly elektrokotol to bol dost velky win.

ale zase bola to seriozna prerabka s 20cm zateplenim v stenach v strope 30 cm a do podlah islo tiez asi 20 cm.. a v kwh maju mensiu spotrebu ako mali predtym s plynom .. samozrejme odpada problem s plynom ako takym .. zaroven aj rocnymi serviskami, aj ked na tie kopu ludi na slovensku serie. t.j. kontrola kominu, a kontrola kotla ..


----------



## Dolina1963

Na inšpiráciu....(Bohúňova ulica pri vozovni trolejbusov Hroboňova)


----------



## BMiro

Dolina1963 said:


> Na inšpiráciu....(Bohúňova ulica pri vozovni trolejbusov Hroboňova)


tipujem ze vsetky okna ma smerovane na zahradu aby odfiltroval "ruch" z ulice...ak je sikovny architekt, da sa to dobre spravit


----------



## J1mbo

no len ten dom moc zahradu nema  to je taky mini pozemok asi 20x18 metrov podla google earth a henta kocka je zhruba uprostred  na street view vidno uz aj zakladovu dosku toho domu  co si to tak matne vybavujem, ked som siel okolo, tak zozadu ta ma len taku daku terasu  v konkretne hentej lokalite asi ruch ulice velmi problem nebude. skor su to taki ti ludia, co su presvedceni, ze ostani nemaju co lepsie na praci, len im pozerat do okien, tak si vybrali na okna len jednu stranu domu


----------



## R1S0

mam z toho taky "japonsky" feeling.... a japonske domy su mi sympaticke


----------



## marish

R1S0 said:


> mam z toho taky "japonsky" feeling.... a japonske domy su mi sympaticke


tak v japonsku by hento bola bytovka pre 4 rodiny.


----------



## StevkoK

taketu temu som hladal, skoda ze tu nie je zivsie 

Ked som bol maly, tak toto bol moj favorit Dvojpodlažný rodinný dom, Rusovce | RULES architekti

ale mozno je tu ina tema, kde ludia postuju svoje oblubene domy. pokojne poslite link, budem velmi rad


----------



## BMiro

StevkoK said:


> taketu temu som hladal, skoda ze tu nie je zivsie
> 
> Ked som bol maly, tak toto bol moj favorit Dvojpodlažný rodinný dom, Rusovce | RULES architekti
> 
> ale mozno je tu ina tema, kde ludia postuju svoje oblubene domy. pokojne poslite link, budem velmi rad


toto som uz par krat niekde videl linkovane, velmi pekny dom
ale vzdy ked to vidim mi napadne ze tie okna nad schodiskom sa musia strasne na chuja umyvat 
a tie sklenene steny su super, sam mam nieco podobne, ale v takomto slnecnom teplom lete ich budu mat aj tak casto zatiahnute, inac si doma spravia sklenik


----------



## motooo

Ja uz roky mam rad domy od Zerozero. Najoblubenejsi asi Dom B. 









Archiweb - Dom B


Rodinný dom je situovaný v novovytvorenej obytnej štruktúre jedného z bratislavských prímestských satelitov. Prostredie sa vyznačuje vysokou mierou zastavanosti a hustota zástavby je jeden z determinantov riešenia tejto stavby. Nedostatok verejného priestoru, absencia vonkajšich…




www.archiweb.cz


----------



## R1S0

tak ja mam z ineho sudka... nieco mensie, skromnejsie, drevene, sedlova strecha.....ved co nakresli dieta ako male ked ma kreslit dom...? 

v zalozkach mam toho kopec, avsak tu je 
moj najoblubenejsi, potom sa mi paci aj tento , tento , dalsi , aj tento , a aj nejake slovenske domceky sa najdu.

a celkom sa mi pacia aj freedomky a podobne prefab "lego" stavby...


----------



## aquila

Budem tu za frflosa, ale ten dom zerozero B vyzera presnez, ze to navrhoval architekt ...zamrznuty niekde v 60/70tych rokoch, kde bolo cool mat dva-tri schodiky, co oddelovalo obuvacku, alebo idealne taku husenkovu drahu.

Pri prvej zlomenej nohe, malych detoch a pripitom papulaku o tretej rano by zmenil nazor.

Nam tiez takto navrhovali do zimnej zahrady, kde som si predstavoval kridlo klavira dva schodiky. Chujovina na kvadrat.

Inak celkovo pri vacsom pozemku povazujem poschodovy dom za kravinu. Ale to zase 99% architektov povazuje za kravinu neposchodovy dom  lebo tam je uznavam aj problem nieco oku lahodiace vystruzlikat, kedze ti vzdy vyjde nudny kvader


----------



## yale99

Domy veľmi často plnia konkrétne požiadavky klienta, takže to usporiadanie nemusí vyhovovať každému. Dom B má ako prioritu separovanie od okolia, to je vec ktorá nemusí trápiť každého.
Ale inak veci od zerozero sú výborné.


----------



## StevkoK

motooo said:


> Ja uz roky mam rad domy od Zerozero. Najoblubenejsi asi Dom B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archiweb - Dom B
> 
> 
> Rodinný dom je situovaný v novovytvorenej obytnej štruktúre jedného z bratislavských prímestských satelitov. Prostredie sa vyznačuje vysokou mierou zastavanosti a hustota zástavby je jeden z determinantov riešenia tejto stavby. Nedostatok verejného priestoru, absencia vonkajšich…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archiweb.cz





BMiro said:


> toto som uz par krat niekde videl linkovane, velmi pekny dom
> ale vzdy ked to vidim mi napadne ze tie okna nad schodiskom sa musia strasne na chuja umyvat
> a tie sklenene steny su super, sam mam nieco podobne, ale v takomto slnecnom teplom lete ich budu mat aj tak casto zatiahnute, inac si doma spravia sklenik


myslite ze sa daju take domy postavit za 300-400k v tejto dobe? lebo sa priznam, ze nemam prehlad o cenach a bojim sa ich zistovat


----------



## BMiro

nemam sajn, stavebny material siel hore niekde aj o 300%, plus velmi zalezi na type pouziteho materialu, vyzerat to moze na prvy pohlad rovnako, ale zalezi ci das izolaciu 10cm, ci 25cm a pod


----------



## carpet

Zdravím, existuje nejaký prehľad tych starších (prvá republika, socík, pripadne aj staršie) typizovanych rodinných domov? Najčastejšie typy, početnosť, roky vystavby, regionálna distribucia a pod.?


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> jasne, oproti elektrokotlu a mozno aj plynovemu (zalezi od toho ako sa tato kriza vyvinie) to je asi lacnejsie, ja som to porovnaval s centralnym vykurovanim mimo plynovej krizy (tam je to otazne) a tepelnym cerpadlom. hlavny dovod preco mi to nepride prakticke je to bodove kurenie. podlahovku ale aj radiatory mas vacsinou rovnomernejsie rozmiestnene v priestore a nevznikaju ti tak teplotne ostrovy, ktore musis prekurovat, aby si mal teplo aj na miestach dalej od klimy. ale suhlasim, ze nova klima s invertorom vie byt usporna v porovnani so starsou technologiou a realne s nou mam iba kratkodobe skusenosti.
> 
> funfact na dnes: ak klima chladi, kondenz sa tvori vo vnutornych jednotkach, ak vyhrieva, tak tecie z vonkajsej.


noo sak tepelne cerpadlo je len chladnicka na steroidoch   a vlastne aj tak vznikla klima historicky  ale to je na inu temu.

ono ta klima je sice bodovy zdroj, ale ako hovorim ked to mas skombiovane s podlahovkou jak maju oni na elektrokotol, tak je to pohoda, lebo ide aj podlahovka, ale dost vela zatiahne aj samotna klima.

zase na druhu stranu kurit len klimou by bolo o hubu, aj ked aj takych pacientov poznam.


----------



## marish

ak je to kombo tak vpohode, ja som myslel ze hovorime o kureni iba klimou.


----------



## BMiro

tak mi napadlo sem prispiet svojou skusenostou
prave opravujem terasu, kedze mravce rozkusali cementove lepidlo a spravili si tam niekolko mravenisk, az sa dostala niekam voda a sokel sa odlepil
styrodur im nechuti, ani hydroizolacia, ale lepidlo zeru jedna radost









takze, zabijajte mravce len co uvidite, lebo vam zozeru co sa da a budete opravovat  ja som tento rok znicil uz asi 12mravenisk a stale malo


----------



## alien

Ake vsetky dokumenty mi ma developer odovzdat pri preberani holodomu? Fakt som v tomto laik.


----------



## R1S0

Family House at Rašovka / Atelier SAD + Iveta Zachariášová


Completed in 2020 in Šimonovice, Czech Republic. Images by BoysPlayNice. The family house at Rašovka is located on the southern slope of the Ještěd ridge, at an altitude of 600 m above sea level, with a wonderful view of...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## marish

del, zle vlakno


----------

